# Questions with Rebuilding a PC



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

I've recently got it in my head about rebuilding a PC I got from BestBuy a few years back, but I had a few questions regarding the case. After looking over the specs for the HP Pavilion Elite I currently own, I found a little more that I needed to know regarding the case and the hard drive currently inside it, but I'd like to know if anyone has any idea as to what the inside of the case looks like? Granted, I could just take it apart myself, but I've got school to worry about, so I might do that later.

As for regarding the warranty on the PC, I think it's already out of it's warranty, so no harm done for that.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Simply remove the case side to view the internals.
There are a lot of different HP Elite Models. If you Google the complete Model Number, you can probably find images of the inside.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't bother doing any upgrade in a OEM PC.

Everything is low quality and needs to be replaced.

The best option is to build a custom build from here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2013-a-668661.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

We would need to know the complete Model Number to accurately determine if an upgrade is feasible or cost worthy.
A more detailed explanation of what you are wanting to do would also be helpful, i.e. what components you want to actually upgrade.


----------



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, I was looking at trying to replace the motherboard, processor, graphics card, and power supply with what I've picked from the link below. Issue is, I don't know if the case has struts or what have you that could potentially get in the way (I ask this because of the simple fact that I remember Dell computes have cases that are designed specifically for the motherboard).

AMD A10-5800K, PowerColor Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition - System Build - PCPartPicker

My only other fear is the cooling unit might not fit. If not, I'm sure a standard fan can work...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

From Tyree's last post 
We would need to know the complete Model Number to accurately determine if an upgrade is feasible or cost worthy
that would be of more help at this time


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> The best option is to build a custom build from here:
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2013-a-668661.html


----------



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, the model is a Pavilion Elite HPE-210y

Also, just shut the system down to crack the case open to have a look. Looks like it can support new components.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok here are the specs HP Pavilion Elite HPE-210y Desktop PC Product Specifications | HP® Support


----------



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, those are the specs. I was looking to upgrade the system so I could keep it up to date with most of the games I play. Hell, my laptop's more powerful than my desktop, and it's CPU is a 1.9GHz Quad-Core APU! Granted, the graphics card is a little more powerful, but I find that rather funny that my laptop has more gaming potential than my desktop, which I bought more for gaming than anything else. I mean, with that hardware I showed, is there any concerns I should be aware of? The motherboard is a MicroATX, just as much as the motherboard that my desktop currently has, but it can hold an FM2 socket for my A10 APU that I'm also looking to install, and has two PCI x16 slots for one or more GPUs. The RAM and SATA hard drives are going to remain the same; I don't intend replacing those.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

There is one important point you are overlooking. Once you swap out the motherboard, you will also need to replace the operating system. The stock HP version of Windows is tied to the OE board and cannot be recycled.

Thing is, other than the graphics card, what you are proposing in post #5 is not much of an upgrade. Newer sure, but not any faster.

If it were me, I'ld swap out the stock power supply and drop in the HD 7770 (or whatever graphics card you choose). If you wanted a little more processor, drop in a Phenom II 965 (under US$100) Though that wouldn't make a huge difference either.


----------



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, I've seen an APU seems to have better uses for graphics processing (hence my last post mentioning the gaming potential of my laptop), so I'd like to remain on that front for the processor, however the graphics card, I'll admit, I've kinda lost touch with what counts as good and bad for a graphics card. I always assumed the later models are supposed to be faster and better, but I guess I might need to re-learn what is actually good in terms of an improvement for a GPU. Any idea what the nVIDA equivalent is for the Raedon 5450?

UPDATE: The OS I upgraded from 7 to 8 Pro, but all the files from 7 were put into the Windows.Old folder, so is that reformat really needed?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The OS is tied to the Mobo be an OEM or retail. The OS will need to be reinstalled, with a retail version, if the Mobo is changed.


gcavan has offered a cost effective option for an upgrade. 



gcavan said:


> If it were me, I'd swap out the stock power supply and drop in the HD 7770


620W minimum good quality PSU for a 7770.


----------



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

Okay, well, I opted to shift gears after some consideration from rebuilding, to just upgrading. A recent publication of MaximumPC has me thinking about upgrading just the PSU, GPU, and CPU, however there are concerns I thought to bring to you guys in hopes that you could answer them:

First, what are the main concerns that I should address when it comes to swapping out a Phenom II X4 processor for a more powerful AM3 processor (provided I can locate one)? I was hoping I could drop an AM3+ into my computer's H-RS880-uATX (Aloe) motherboard. I guess that shot itself down, after looking into the idea a little.

Second, considering my current PSU is only a 300W PSU, what would be a good recommendation when it comes to upgrading my current GPU from a Raedon 5450 HD card to a 7870 HD GHz Edition card?

Lastly, also relating to the above question, are there any compatibility issues when dropping in a PCI-E 3.0 card into a PCI-E 2.0 slot? I do understand 3.0 is starting to get into circulation, and I need to know so I can adjust accordingly.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Looking at your system specs, a Phenom II Quad core is the best you can do. 

TDP=125W

AMD Phenom II X4 9xx/9xxe/8xx Quad-Core (D)

If you can find a 965 it's a good processor.

PCI-E for the most part is backwards compatible. There should be no issues in using a ver 3.0 card in a ver 2.0 slot.

However, any modern high-end GPU will need at least a good 550 W PSU and I personally wouldn't use anything less than a 620 W PSU.


----------



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

Okay, well I guess the CPU can stay, I'll get that later when I need to. Ironically enough, MaximumPC's baseline is the very same model of processor, too, so I guess that's good enough for me.

Nevertheless, is a PSU with that much output really needed for a 7K Series ATI GPU? I'm asking because I'm trying to keep this on a bit of a budget for the moment.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Seasonic has a 620 W PSU that currently sells for $65 -- it should suit your needs.

SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

Hmm...Alright. I'll check to see if I can find one that's cheaper out at BestBuy, Office Max, or even a few PC part stores before I choose to order that or not.

Additionally, is there a cheap 500GB+ SATA SSD that you could recommend? If not that, then any likewise as cheap DDR3-1066 4GB DIMMs that you could recommend?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If you are thinking of a 500 GB SSD you should have enough money to invest in a new system build.

Crucial has good RAM and usually works best for OEM systems -- just use their automatic system scanner.

Don't make the mistake of buying a cheap power supply -- that one I linked is one of the best ones you can get for the price.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

MPR has given you some sound advice on purchasing a PSU never go for cheap ones they won't last and could cause untold damage to your other components when the fail.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As above, never consider going with a low quality PSU. 
SeaSonic--XFX-Antec HCG are top quality. 
You'll be hard pressed to fins a better deal than the 620W SeaSonic listed above.


----------

